# Proprop Cooler



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm designing and building a custom cooling solution for a new Case Im building. It uses Counter-Rotating Fans to create a vortex within a cylindrical space. Think of a Dirt Devil. 
Any Ideas? Im not good with CAD.


----------



## erocker (Jan 14, 2011)

Sounds like it won't work very well. How about some sort of visual aid or perhaps some more details?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 14, 2011)

wrap some PVC tube around a Thermaltake Jing?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 14, 2011)

Like this?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 14, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Like this?
> 
> http://www.dyson.com/images/technology/root_cyclone/Root_cyclone.jpg



Yeah but the center is the only one that outputs the hot air while the sides input the cool air.

Like two cylinders one inside the other. The center one rotates one way blowing out hot air, while the outer one sucks in air. Kinda like capillary action. http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbnYcqqF706Wo9sM:http://images.encarta.msn.com/xrefmedia/aencmed/targets/illus/ilt/T791087A.gif&t=1

The idea is to make this system the only cooling besides the CPU and GPU fans. Think of a case with this "turbine" like cooler running through it. The other Idea was to put in a heat pump. This one seemed easier by using Contra-rotating fans.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 15, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> The other Idea was to put in a heat pump.



I was tinking of making air to air cooler with TEC, with cold side in case, and hot side outside, but I Can't think how to do it right. Also efficiency would be very low. But I hope I will think of something eventually.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jan 15, 2011)

Think of Russian bear choppers with counter rotating propellers.


----------



## Nailezs (Jan 15, 2011)

subbed, curious to see what this turns out to be


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 16, 2011)

*Very Very Basic Idea*

This is a very very very basic idea of how the cooler would work. I expanded the size of the cylinder to illustrate airflow.


----------



## erocker (Jan 16, 2011)

It would be inefficient to cool a case. You want airflow to move throughout the case and exhaust at some point. The cooler you desinged would work, though it would only cool one small centralized area, plus you would loose cooling effectiveness of the air blowing out with the exhaust right next to it.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 17, 2011)

erocker said:


> It would be inefficient to cool a case. You want airflow to move throughout the case and exhaust at some point. The cooler you desinged would work, though it would only cool one small centralized area, plus you would loose cooling effectiveness of the air blowing out with the exhaust right next to it.



Well, like I said, very basic. The idea is that it gets built into a case. In fact, in this case, the case will be built around the cooler. so, the inside would "guide" the air through the case. The cooler will still have rotating parts too. Also, the vent ports will open up in different places to prevent the cool air being pumped in from being immediately sucked back out. If you can give any design suggestions, Im all ears.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 17, 2011)

That idea looks good, but you'd want to stick something in there to channel the air, like this (the red bits are supposed to be plastic "walls"):


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 17, 2011)

Here is a slight redesign.

Any ideas for creating the twister effect in the center tube?
I took the design for the side sections from a Model Rocket Solid Fuel Engine.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 17, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Any ideas for creating the twister effect in the center tube?



There's the Silverstone's "Air Penetrator" fans. Three of them evenly spaced might do it.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 19, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> There's the Silverstone's "Air Penetrator" fans. Three of them evenly spaced might do it.



How could I create a "suction" action? to "suck" the heat out?


----------



## erocker (Jan 19, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> How could I create a "suction" action? to "suck" the heat out?



Flip the fan the other way. 

Honestly, the best way to do it is the way everyone basically does it. Have intakes (preferably blowing on the componentry) and exhaust fans towards the rear and/or top.


----------

